# 1 or 2 hits?? (acid)



## fehrmann420 (Jan 22, 2008)

So im dropping for the first time this friday and buddies got really good acid supposably.... so should i take 1 or 2 for my first time... or 1 1/2??? lemme hear your suggestions.


----------



## cream8 (Jan 22, 2008)

2 hits. trust me it will windex open your 3rd eye. have a great trip!


----------



## DWR (Jan 22, 2008)

I took 1 and a half... 

It was Hofmanns 2000's ! got them from this dude, said he was giving them away for free at the new year party in 1999-2000 

Cool ^^

Dunno man i Trip'd so fucking cool  2 would of been cool.... Allthough i must say 1 would of been enough aswell ^^


----------



## denverm4x (Jan 22, 2008)

Take 25! seriously just do how much you think you can handle. if it is really good 1 hit will definitely do the trick. a trip is a trip, if one is good, two will probably just prolong it.


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Jan 23, 2008)

If its your first time, and its real LSD one hit will open your mind and make you laugh for hours. Have fun, and remember that once you have peaked and you start to wonder if you are supposed to feel this way or if it becomes overwhelming just remember your on ACID dude, its designed to open pathways in the mind that are never opened. And you will come down no matter how long you feel it. 

My first acid trip lasted 15 hrs. I was spun the whole next day... Never thought I'd feel the same again. Well, I came back and so does everyone else...

Have fun, be smart, know your source!


----------



## fehrmann420 (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks guys yea i think ima go with 1 and a half, cant wait for this shit im so psyched.


----------



## mrskitz (Jan 23, 2008)

i aint done trips for donkeys!about 12 years ago was the last time and it was a gold micro dot!only did one and i loved it!


----------



## Hank (Jan 23, 2008)

1st time i tripped i took 1 hit but it was double dipped. Lasted good 12 hrs. The thing with tripping is time will play tricks on you. I remember looking at my watch and it said 12:30 and for what seemed like hrs i looked at my watch again and only 3 minutes passed. Make sure you do it in a comfortable enviroment too. 

Hank.


----------



## Moto329 (Jan 23, 2008)

My buddies took 2 last time. 1 as soon as you wake up at like 10ish then the other at 12. Then when you start to come down or you want some common safe house in your mind... weed. Beer is good at the end too.


----------



## jomal206 (Jan 23, 2008)

I would say 1 for sure

If you've never done it before I'd hate to see you overdue it 



Make sure you're in a comfortable situation

Be open minded about it. If things get crazy...just remember that you're on drugs and what's happening is supposed to be happening


----------

